# Off-Topic >  Refrigerators and the Sabbath

## Moby Duck

I have deleted and withdrawn this post after doing a web search on the subject. I had no idea that religion could get that far into peoples lives and don't think that it belongs on HMT, even as an off topic discussion. I would delete the subject line if I knew how to.

----------

